# Back in the bathroom again.



## Rosebud (Feb 1, 2017)

What a mess. I miss transplanting on my patio but since it is 12 degrees today I am making a mess everywhere and having an asthma attack to boot. 

Oh, this is an indoor organic under new LED's that I think I am in love with.

Here is a picture of a beautiful bathroom gone to pot.  *groan*  On the menu is. Nurse larry, Satori Haze (f) LA confidential (C) Blackberry (C) Strawberry Diesel (c)  

First of all I don't think you have seen Mr Wilson in a few months... here he is at 6.5 months... Love himView attachment DSCF4601.jpg


View attachment DSCF4604.jpg


View attachment DSCF4603.jpg


View attachment DSCF4605.jpg


View attachment DSCF4606.jpg



What a mess. going back in, just had to complain and show you what a mess this is.  Perlite in my bedroom for crying out loud.


----------



## Lesso (Feb 1, 2017)

Mojo rosebud


----------



## Kraven (Feb 1, 2017)

Mojo Rose ~hugs~


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 2, 2017)

Rose can take a bath and water her babies all at the same. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks for coming by you guy, got the transplanting done and everyone is looking good I hope. Glad to have my cloning mojo back, thanks for sending that. Here's the girls. 

View attachment DSCF4607.jpg


View attachment DSCF4608.jpg


View attachment DSCF4609.jpg


View attachment DSCF4610.jpg


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 5, 2017)

Mojo for the clones Rosie...  I can think of worse things to be on the floor in the bedroom...  perilite no big deal...  :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 5, 2017)

JAAM, what a treat to see you here in my journal. Things are looking up. Thank you Jaam.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 5, 2017)

The Jaam is in the house,,,yehaaaaaaaaa
Good to see ya my friend.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 5, 2017)

Looking great rose! Did you grow the LA con from seeds or is it a cutting?


----------



## Kraven (Feb 5, 2017)

I feel weird in Rose's bathroom...be more comfortable when she gets outside again lol. Everything is looking good Rose, Green mojo for the babies.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 5, 2017)

This is a cutting of LA Confidential  BBP, I did grow out some from seed in 15. I think it is pretty nice medicine.  The LA, strawberry diesel, Blackberry kush and 9 # hammer are all clones. the satori and Nurse Larry are seed.

Kraven, i am sorry you have to be in that messy bathroom, but it is where we meet now. LOL.  Glad you are here. Thanks for stopping by all ya all.


----------



## Kraven (Feb 5, 2017)

I was kiddin Rose, I'd follow you to where ever you are gardening. It looks good and everything looks healthy.


----------



## SHOT (Feb 7, 2017)

Rosie make them trees. MAKE THEM TREES. Place them around ya and take a shower. WHAT A SHOWERRRRRRR lollll awesome and nice green plants. I'm always in love with your greens


----------



## zem (Feb 7, 2017)

wow Rose I never had to go that far as to occupy my shower, will you not plan a little indoor box to contain them in the future?


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 7, 2017)

very nice to see part of your home and your beautiful pup. dogs, how we love them.. thanks for sharing rose!


----------



## Budlight (Feb 7, 2017)

Rose  they are looking absolutely beautiful  absolute perfect shade of green


----------



## Lesso (Feb 7, 2017)

I havent tried all of those strains, but la confidential is gread meds.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 8, 2017)

I would not be able to use that bathroom with all those girls. Lol


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 11, 2017)

LOL WH, i tell ya, you have to really want to take a bath to move all that stuff.

Hi guys, the sun is shining for the third time in 2 months... What a crazy winter it has been.. i hope it ends soon. Thank goodness I have sunshine in my bathroom. I am loving my new LED's. My old LED's are flowering Harlequin now.. So nice to see a bloom without damage.. I know I am having a hard time letting go of the **** show my summer grow was, and seeing new little flowers are helping let go.. lol

That jade plant in the messy window is 41 years old.. Isn't that cool? I know because i got it as a gift the day our son was born. I got plants older than some of you guys...sheesh....lol

View attachment DSCF4620.jpg


View attachment DSCF4621.jpg


View attachment DSCF4622.jpg


View attachment DSCF4623.jpg


View attachment DSCF4624.jpg


View attachment DSCF4625.jpg


View attachment DSCF4626.jpg


View attachment DSCF4628.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 11, 2017)

I forgot to say thank you for coming by my grow. zem, i have another shower, don't worry. I do have a small house though.

Lesson, I agree LA is very good night time meds..  TLC and Grasshopper, thanks. I like my bathroom too.  

I am loving my new big led. i can't believe i can do clones, veg, and bloom all in the same room.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 11, 2017)

Sprayed sodium bicarb on the (9# hammer and Satori Haze) for powdery mildew. Put Harlequins clones in 5 gallon pot cause i am lazy and don't want to transplant them again.I will be taking clones off of them when they are bigger. 
I
I pruned the plants pretty severely for their life under led's.  I wanted to thin out the satori / haze anyway to help with air circulation for the PM.  these are just notes so I will remember what i did when. I have never had PM inside before... clone came with it of course... I think harley is immune to most things, i hope.  My friend and discuss the only way to have a good grow is to check on them all the time.  It is easy to do in the bathroom... Thanks again for stopping by.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 12, 2017)

I could use some advice... when should I flip these girls?View attachment DSCF4631.jpg


View attachment DSCF4630.jpg


View attachment DSCF4629.jpg


----------



## Budlight (Feb 12, 2017)

Rose I would really have to say they are coming along beautifully


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 12, 2017)

Thank you budlight, i appreciate that.. not sure how to proceed... Is it time to flip? I usually grow big trees so I don't know.  I think it might be close.


----------



## Keef (Feb 12, 2017)

I'd flip them Rose !-- Depends on what U growing but U inside now and U can't let them bolt up too tall !-- 
I'd say they probably gonna double thier size maybe a little more in bloom !-- It's  really just a growers call ! If U got enough head room to double thier height then do it !-- I gotta keep short !


----------



## Budlight (Feb 12, 2017)

Lately Rose I find that my plants are doubling in size when I flip them  so just make sure you're not letting them get too big that you won't have the right light penetration  I think I flip mine at 16 to 18 inches and they come out pretty big


----------



## Kraven (Feb 12, 2017)

Flip everything on the floor. You did an excellent job at shaping them. Still need to get the bottoms better but wait till they have been in flower for 10 days and then take off anything that is not 2 feet from the canopy. Work from inside to outside, also if there are bud sites on the interior of the plant thats shaded by a fan then take one a day from the inside to outside to "open" the canopy a bit so you get a good solid punch from your LED's. The idea is not to defoliate, just enough to thin the canopy a bit. 


Now I run 9 plants in a 4x4 so I flip at 12-14" tall and shaped.....go back in ten days and do a final clean-up...and other than taking a fan or two I just watch them go. My plants never get more than 3 feet tall with 6-8 main shoots, and my goal is just 2 solid ounces from each plant. The way I prune and focus the plants energy I get "less" bud, but much heavier buds so a greater overall weight with little to no popcorn. I hope this was helpful Rose, you can always call me. The others look to be about a week to 10 days till they will be ready to flip imho.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 12, 2017)

Thank you very much Bud, Kraven and Keef.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 12, 2017)

I wish my house looked like that! I'll clean the house today, honey!


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 12, 2017)

ART!!! woo hoo art is in the house. What you smoking man? I am smoking store bought pot.  It is better than I grew last year... seriously.  Nice to see you art... don't be a stranger, well i know your a stranger but don't be a stranger stranger... get it?


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 13, 2017)

I guess ou already flipped by now,  I figured I would drop by to watch your nurse Larry grow indoors.  Your bathroom looks a lot like my veg room.  MoJo for the grow & I hope your cloning luck continues.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Mar 14, 2017)

lookin pretty rosebud


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 14, 2017)

Hey NEwguy!  Nice to see you. You shamed me into going in that bathroom and taking pictures... 4 weeks from flip I think..  St Nick, thanks for making this thread re appear.View attachment DSCF4666.jpg


View attachment DSCF4661.jpg


View attachment DSCF4663.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 14, 2017)

Very nice Rose.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 15, 2017)

Nice frosty nugs    cant wait to see them all big n beautiful like fat cows ( ;


----------



## zem (Mar 15, 2017)

They just don't make shower handles like this one these days...


----------



## yarddog (Mar 15, 2017)

wow rose, my bathroom doesnt look like that. bet yours smells good. lol


----------



## Budlight (Mar 15, 2017)

Looking awesome Rose and I'm not talking about the bathroom yes it's nice but the plants are nicer  I love that shade of pink that your light gives off it's not too much gives everything a nice soft look


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 15, 2017)

zem said:


> They just don't make shower handles like this one these days...



HA zem, yes they do. I got that with the big tub new a few years ago when i didn't think i would ever be growing in there.  It is pretty cute..  I took a bath in there yesterday, it is kinda fun to have those plants at eye level. 

Thanks for stopping by you guys.


----------



## Kraven (Mar 15, 2017)

I was wondering when you would get some pic's up of the bathroom again. It looks super Rose, everything looks right on track. Peace


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 15, 2017)

i thought they looked a little smallish Kraven, were you just being nice?  Thanks though.


----------



## Kraven (Mar 15, 2017)

Did you raise the light to take the pic? LED has to be in "focus" for it to work so the girls need to be in that sweet spot. They look fine, buds stacked well, plants have good color and appear disease /pest free with no deficiency ....how far are you along, remember you will get the other 2/3 of your weight when they plump. My guess looking at them is they are between 30-35 days flipped and are transitioning into mid bloom...so it will look like they slowed down for a few days. Make sure you keep all your girls nice and tight and in the footprint. Keep the light as close as possible now w/o bleaching them, or you will end up with good nugs on top and fluff on the bottom because they are too far away from the light source and out of the sweet spot. I was serious they look good


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 15, 2017)

I haven't moved my light at all. Do you think i should?


----------



## Kraven (Mar 15, 2017)

Yes ma'am. What is the recommended height off the canopy? I would start there and then begin to lower it an inch a day till you begin to see bleaching, then raise it one inch. Once you have that measurement you will know how high to run it off the canopy, and you just keep it that height off the canopy up and down as the plants dictate. Thats why the even canopy is so important. Now my lights I know they can't get closer than 26 inches or I bleach, and it will penetrate 32" into the canopy before I start getting fluffy buds....so everything I grow has to fit into a 48" x 48" x 32" cube. Thats how my LED's work, we need to find your optimal grow zone and then you trim to try to get as many bud sites into that area as possible. Once we help you get that figured out Rose you will consistently crush it with LED's .....more quality bud for less electricity. Thats what I had to learn when I got mine, I just had to adjust my thinking a little to maximize my results.


----------



## yarddog (Mar 15, 2017)

hello Mrs Rose, you have some fine looking ladies..


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 15, 2017)

Kraven,  What does this tell you? View attachment led chart.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 15, 2017)

Mr rb is moving it now. I started the plants on top of the bathtub and that was way too close... I hope i haven't ruined the yeild by not having it closer. My grow space is about 4x5. So i am moving them to 36 " and see what happens.Thanks for your eyes Kraven.  If that goes well I may go a bit closer...sound like a plan?


----------



## grass hopper (Mar 15, 2017)

coming along nicely rose!! whats a wilson hair??


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 15, 2017)

Our 8 month old puppy, Wilson. he has a long puppy coat, i haven't had him cut yet.  here let me show you the little polar bear.  Excuse the pose, that is how he sleeps. He will look like a poodle when he gets his hair cut. I love this fluffy stuff except when one lands on a bud. He doesn't really shed..
View attachment DSCF4667.jpg


View attachment DSCF4668.jpg


----------



## yarddog (Mar 15, 2017)

haha, look at mr. wilson.      he makes it look like it feels soooo good to sleep like that.


----------



## grass hopper (Mar 15, 2017)

happy handsome pup!! so athletic i'll bet. i can't live without them!! so much love and fun. take em almost everywhere..:headbang2::aok:


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 15, 2017)

Now that's funny Rose.  Cool dawg.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 16, 2017)

I would go with what the manufacturer recommend.   Since my LED is only 165wats I can have 12 inches from the top it said 12-18 inches from the top.   Going by the picture u provided at least 36 you can even get closer.   Make sure you have ideal air temp to maximize ur yield.  Good luck friend.  GREEN MOJO


----------



## Kraven (Mar 16, 2017)

Rose based on the spec's I would run them @ 20" and see how things go, you may have to go up or down 2" either way but that should give you a solid 4x4 foot print with minimal fall off at the edges imho. After bud set is the time that they really need to get slammed with the photons, your still in your window....just get them all about 20-22" from the light and keep them inside of a 4x4 foot print and they should finish very well. You have a good light, it will be a little more forgiving...and it looks like it will punch down pretty deep in your canopy based on the spec's. Call me if you have questions, thats why you have my number


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 16, 2017)

Mr rb lowered them to 24 inches last night... i will be watching closely. Thanks guys. I called the lush lady and she said 24...Kraven, i am glad i am not too late.  thanks for your help.


----------



## SHOT (Mar 16, 2017)

Lol


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 26, 2017)

HAPPY SPRING for those who have spring. Here's an update around the farmette.

View attachment DSCF4677.jpg


View attachment DSCF4678.jpg


View attachment DSCF4679.jpg


View attachment DSCF4680.jpg


View attachment DSCF4682.jpg


View attachment DSCF4683.jpg


View attachment DSCF4685.jpg


View attachment DSCF4686.jpg


View attachment DSCF4687.jpg


View attachment DSCF4694.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Mar 26, 2017)

WOW, great work Rose, the plants just look right. It seems they all responded well to the light height adjustment. Your knocking this outa the park now lady. :aok:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 26, 2017)

Thanks to you Kraven for catching the light distance mistake. Thank you.


----------



## Kraven (Mar 26, 2017)

I don't see that as a mistake tbh Rose, first time using the fixture and all. I'm glad my suggestion helped improve your grow :aok:

I got your letter yesterday, thank you for the kind thoughts.


----------



## umbra (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi Rose, those satori haze look great. I knew you would rock them.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 27, 2017)

Umbra, I'm most anxious to try that satori haze. I mean what could be wrong with that cross. Thanks for your confidence.


----------



## Budlight (Mar 27, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> HAPPY SPRING for those who have spring. Here's an update around the farmette.
> 
> View attachment 242698
> 
> ...



Wow Rose those are looking absolutely amazing


----------



## yarddog (Mar 28, 2017)

Wow Rosebud, you have some excellent ladies.    I heard good stuff about the Double Strawberry D


----------



## SHOT (Apr 3, 2017)

Just wanted to eat them in a plate lol. Amaaazinggggg rosiee


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 13, 2017)

Nice looking crazy pheno satori haze.   I love how cool she looks.  Everything looks delicious


----------



## tcbud (Apr 13, 2017)

Beautiful plants. How close are they to the finish?


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 13, 2017)

Hi peeps, thanks for stopping in. I took the satori haze as she was past ready.. amber, i don't usually do amber in satori, but it looks nice.  
Hey DoctorR, nice to see you!  Shot, you too!  YD, we will see about the dsd... there are three phenos of it..
I threw away the blackberry clone I got, it had PM so i tossed it finally. 

I have an LA Conf, double strawberry diesle, and a Nurse Larry. I go snap a pic now for you guys.

TCBud, how far apart do you space your outdoor girls? 

View attachment DSCF4706.jpg


View attachment DSCF4707.jpg


View attachment DSCF4708.jpg


View attachment DSCF4709.jpg


----------



## Budlight (Apr 13, 2017)

Those are some nice buds on those girls Rose


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 14, 2017)

Omg that LA Con looks chunky! What's Nurse Larry's lineage? If I had to guess a medicine man/larry og hybrid!?


----------



## Kraven (Apr 14, 2017)

Nice work on cooking these girls Rose, looks like LED is treating you right


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 14, 2017)

Very nice Rose. Yummy


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 14, 2017)

Well thanks you guys I thought they looked a little rough.  BBP, the nurse larry is my first attempt at tossing pollen. it is Medicine woman, a clone only from Oregon that i ran for 4 years or so. I thought she might be losing her soup so at the same time I ran larry og kush and got all males... thus, nurse larry, a kid on here named her. She is a good girl. I am about out of seeds so I need to make some more if i can.  The medicine woman was an amazing strain, the first pot i tasted that I knew was real medicine. ha.

The LA is a clone. It is available. 

BBP, that La is available at the other place

Thanks again peeps.


----------



## tcbud (Apr 14, 2017)

Rose, we space them about 5 feet apart. We are in a 20x15 approximate area. Three rows of four. Have had more as you may recall but the plant size really gets smaller putting them closer. We average about a pound a plant with 12 in the cage.

More beautiful girls.


----------



## zem (Apr 22, 2017)

Hi Rose! Great sight! Just dropping by to say hello!


----------



## grass hopper (Apr 22, 2017)

:aok::icon_smile:


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 22, 2017)

Love ya Mam.


----------



## grass hopper (Apr 22, 2017)

nice pics rose!  confidential cheese is probably the most desired strain i ever grew and i grew a lot of it..   l.a. confidential mom x exodus cheese dad. betcha u r gonna like your L.A. conf..   thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 22, 2017)

hi you guys, thanks for taking time out to come by.  As a matter of fact I smoked the La last night.. holy cow... I was talking to myself. It is a very heavy hitter, i will try it again tonight just to make sure.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 27, 2017)

How u planning on making more nurse Larry.  ?   By crossing again medicine woman clone with a larry og male or.  Cross a male nurse larry w a female nurse larry.   I hear u get hybrid vigor. When u cross different genes.  But only by crossing the original different strains.  Green mojo.


----------



## grass hopper (Apr 28, 2017)

i really liked your medicine woman from a while back. very impressive pics!! enjoy seeing your home sweet home too. thanks for sharing..want to hear more on your thoughts on L.A.  conf.. yield?? which is hard enough to find. my conf. cheese is discontinued. shame..


----------

